# "The Gaining Life" a new podcast



## Fatfanplus (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi there.
I'm Fatfanplus (I'm a gainer) and my boyfriend (also a Gainer) and I just started a new podcast aimed at the male Gainer and Encourager perspective.
We have 2 episodes currently online.
Very frank discussions of family reactions, health and the emotional aspects of gaining plus a lot more! 

The url is here:

http://thegaininglife.tumblr.com

SORRY. I POSTED THIS IN THE WRONG FORUM.


----------

